# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Witzenhausen, AK Fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom

## RuStra

hallo Fortgeschrittene,

da ich im Gegensatz zu Harald_1933 davon ausgehe, dass die Gruppe derjenigen, die sich um die Eindämmung des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms Gedanken machen, weiss Gott nicht eher klein, sondern leider viel zu gross ist, möchte ich hiermit bekanntgeben, dass wir in Witzenhausen bei Kassel im November ein 3-tägiges Seminar des AK fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom machen werden.

Neben der Strukturierung der eigenen Arbeit wird ein Schwerpunkt die Immuntherapie des PCa sein, wir werden nach Absprache Dr. Neßelhut und wohl auch Prof. Peters zum Vortrag begrüssen dürfen.

Rudolf

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Rudolf,

die Immuntherapie wird nach meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung in Zukunft, abhängig vom Forschungsfortschritt, eine größere Bedeutung in der Tumortherapie erlangen. Bei dieser Annahme ist es interessant, wie eine personalisierte Immuntherapie durchgeführt werden kann.

Hat die industrielle Variante wie bei PROVENGE, Verwendung von bestimmten Peptiden etc. mit einem Kosteneinsatz von über 70.000 € eine Chance?
Oder bekommt die allseits postulierte personalisierte Krebstherapie mit individueller Diagnostik/Therapie eine Bewährungschance?

Diese Fragen muß man sich stellen, wenn man sich mit der Komplexität des Immunsystems und den situationsbezogenen Therapiemaßnahmen auseinandergesetzt hat. Bisher hat die Industrie bei individuellen Therapien kaum Interesse gezeigt. Und das nicht nur, weil es einen erheblichen logistischen Mehraufwand bedeuten würde und dieses eigentlich von vorherrschenden Industriestrukturen nicht zu leisten sind.

Ich gehöre nicht zu dem Kreis der Fortgeschrittenen, möchte Euch aber bitten, in den Fragen nicht zurückhaltend zu sein. Insbesondere interessiert mich die Einschätzung der weiteren Entwicklung und die besonderen Schwierigkeiten (z.B. Aufnahme in den GKV-Leistungskatalog etc.).

Die Teilnahme (sofern gestattet) würde mich sehr interessieren, muß jedoch dies aus heutiger Sicht verneinen (wg Pflegesituation nicht abkömmlich).

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn hier über das Treffen berichtet würde.

Viele Grüße aus NRW
hans

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hans,




> Ich gehöre nicht zu dem Kreis der Fortgeschrittenen


irgendwie ist dieser Faden (begonnene Thread) wohl wegen Planegg auf der Strecke geblieben bzw. abgerissen. Man muß selbst kein vom Fortgeschrittenen Krebs Betroffener sein, um diesem AKFPK Leben, sprich Ideen und Gestaltungskraft einzuhauchen. Wer also Engagement verspürt und viel Zeit erübrigen kann  und vor allem über Ausdauer verfügt, möge sich zur Verfügung stellen. Der AKFPK legt allerdings auch großen Wert darauf - das sind vordergründig mal meine Gedanken - dass sich wirklich nur Betroffene einbringen, die zu einer ernsthaften Mitarbeit bereit sind und diese Plattform nicht primär für die Suche nach eigenen Therapiewegen ins Auge fassen. Dafür gibt es Informationsmöglichkeiten durch gezielte Fragestellungen in diesem Forum. Rudolf Stratmann, die Seele und der Motor des AKFPK würde sich über weitere Teilnehmer in dieser Runde freuen.

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> die Immuntherapie wird nach meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung in Zukunft, abhängig vom Forschungsfortschritt, *eine größere Bedeutung in der Tumortherapie erlangen.* 
> ...
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn hier über das Treffen berichtet würde.


Ja, dann will ich auch mal mit den Berichten anfangen - ich schätze, dass in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen noch allerhand aus dem Witzenhausen-Treffen hier ins Forum herüberschwappen wird ... denn es war schon ziemlich eindrucksvoll, was passierte!

Hans, du beschreibst mit deiner o.a. Einschätzung genau das, was wir in Witzenhausen Mittwoch Abend hautnah erleben konnten, nicht nur zum PCa oder anderen Tumor-Entitäten, auch zu neurodegenerativen Erkrankungen: 
Zu Gast waren der emeritierte Göttinger Immunologe Prof. Peters, über den du ja hier schon berichtet hast, und der Biochemiker und Mediziner Dr. Nesselhut, von dem hier auch schon die Rede war.

Von Prof. Peters bekamen wir eine tolle "Peters-Steinman-Lecture" und insofern eine höchstspannende Einführung in Jahrzehnte Immunforschung, Abteilung Monozyten/ Dendritische Zellen. Ralph Steinman hat die DC als erster beschrieben
und in der Folge war die Frage, woher diese neu entdeckte Zellform kommt. Und in diese Frage schaltete sich in den 80ern Hinrich Peters ein und wurde, da er eine andere Meinung als Ralph Steinman vertrat, zu seinem counterpart. Du hattest da schon mal draufhingewiesen, dass die Abstammung der DCs von Monozyten von Steinman abgelehnt, aber von Peters nachgewiesen wurde. Und noch eine weitere grosse Auseinandersetzung sah die Peters-Position, soweit ich verstanden habe (ich muss das alles nochmal im einzelnen recherchieren und hier oder woanders dokumentieren), als die letzlich richtige: Die zunächst strikt eingeführte Trennung zwischen phagozytierenden (Makrophagen) und nicht-phagozytierenden (DCs) Immunzellen. Diese Trennung liess sich nicht aufrechterhalten.

Ich will jetzt hier nicht weitermachen, das soll nur ein erstes highlight sein.
Wir haben die Folien von beiden Vorträgen bekommen und wer an der Erarbeitung all der mit diesen Vorträgen verbundenen Einzelheiten interessiert ist, kann mir per email ( rustra@gmx.de ) sein Interesse bekunden, unter Einhaltung gewisser Restriktion schicke ich sie dann. Prof. Peters hat seinen Vortrag auch vor kurzem in einer öffentlichen Veranstaltung, auf der medizinischen Woche Baden-Baden, gehalten, vielleicht können wir von dort noch ein Video organisieren. Dasselbe gilt für Dr. Nesselhut.

Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Rudolf,

vielen Dank für den ersten Bericht aus Witzenhausen.

Die seriöse Erforschung der immunologischen Grundlagen und Zusammenhänge bei Tumorerkrankungen, aber auch bei anderen Erkrankungen (MS, Parkinson, Alzheimer u.v.a) und den sich daraus möglicherweise ergebenden Therapieansätze war und ist ein steiniger Weg. Die ersten Versuche liegen ja nun schon über 100 Jahre zurück. Und es traten immer wieder mächtige Gegner auf, die auf eingefahrenen Gleisen überholte Dogmen zu verteidigen wussten. Auch Ralph Steinman war anfangs ein Spinner, über den sich die Fachwelt lustig machte.

Wichtig ist mE, dass die Diskussionen sachlich und nüchtern geführt werden, damit wir hier nicht in einen Glaubenskrieg abgleiten, der schon vor 20 Jahren zum Nachteil der Patienten geführt wurde. Viele der Gegner aus den 90er Jahren haben sehr schnell ihre damaligen Angriffe vergessen und tun heute so, als hätten sie das Rad im immunologischen Bereich erfunden. Aber Schnee von gestern. Heute hat jede seriöse Forschungseinrichtung einen Bereich Tumorimmunologie. *;-)**
*
Viele Grüße
hans

----------


## RuStra

> Ja, dann will ich auch mal mit den Berichten anfangen ...


Hier etwas ausführlicher -ich hoffe, dass andere Zuhörer sich hier ebenfalls melden- zu den Vorträgen.

Zu Gast waren, wie schon berichtet, der emeritierte Göttinger Immunologe Prof. J. Hinrich Peters und der Biochemiker und Mediziner 
Dr. Thomas Nesselhut aus Duderstadt.

Heute zunächst zum Vortrag von Prof. Peters, wiedergegeben entlang der gezeigten Folien und ergänzt durch Literatur-Hinweise.

Prof. Peters hielt eine tolle "Peters-Steinman-Lecture", die anlässlich der kürzlichen Nobelpreis-Verleihung höchst aktuell war.
Es war eine spannende Einführung in Jahrzehnte Immunforschung, vor allem zur Abteilung Monozyten/ Dendritische Zellen. Ich war ziemlich baff, stand da doch ein Zeitzeuge und Haupt-Promotor der für uns kriegsentscheidend wichtigen Immunforschung vor uns und zeichnete die Stationen seit der Entdeckung der Dendriten nach. 
Der diesjährige Medizin-Nobelpreis ging ja vor kurzem an 3 Immunologen, einer davon war Ralph Steinman, dem der Preis posthum verliehen wurde, denn er war 3 Tage vor der Verleihung an seiner Pankreas-Ca-Erkrankung verstorben.

Ralph Steinman hat die Dendritische Zelle (DC) als erster beschrieben (1973) und in der Folge war die Frage, woher diese neu entdeckte Zellform kommt. Und in diese Frage schaltete sich in den 80ern Hinrich Peters ein und wurde, da er eine andere Meinung als Ralph Steinman vertrat, zu seinem wissenschaftlichen counterpart (Ralph war nicht mein Freund). Steinman lehnte die These, dass die DCs von Monozyten abstamme, ab, was aber durch Peters und sein Team nachgewiesen wurde, später auch durch Darlegung der Zytokine, die die Differenzierung von Monozyten zu DCs oder eben zu Makrophagen triggern.

Und noch eine weitere grosse Auseinandersetzung sah die Peters-Position, soweit ich verstanden habe, als die letzlich richtige: Die zunächst strikt eingeführte Trennung zwischen phagozytierenden (Makrophagen) und nicht-phagozytierenden (DCs) Immunzellen. Diese Trennung liess sich nicht aufrechterhalten. 
Auf der einen Seite stand die Forschergruppe des Holländers Ralph van Furth mit dem Schwerpunkt Mononukleären Phagozyten und Makrophagen, auf der anderen Seite die Gruppe um Ralph Steinman, die sich mit den Dendritischen Zellen beschäftigte. Phagozytierend vs. nicht-phagozytierend, Antigenpräsentierend schwach vs. stark, auch die Oberflächenmarker sollten diese jeweilige Immunzellgruppe unterscheiden. 

Es stellte sich aber heraus, dass sowohl Oberflächenmarker als auch die Antigenpräsentierung so unterschiedlich nicht waren.
Aber die damalige Unkenntnis der Zusammenhänge bezog sich auf gleich vier Gebiete: Die beiden sich gegenüberstehenden Paradigmen über die Makrophagen und DCs als voneinander unabhängige Zell-Linien; die Unkenntnis über die Abstammung der DCs; die Unkenntnis über das biologische Ende der DCs (man wusste nur, dass sie lange leben); keine Verfügbarkeit eines monoklonalen Antikörper für DCs.
Die Forschung stützte sich in der Suche nach Antworten auf diejenigen DCs, die aus dem menschlichen Blut herausgewaschen werden konnten. Neben Ralph Steinman ist hier noch die englische Forscherin Stella Knight zu nennen. Die Dendriten wurden in Blut-Reinigungsprozessen gewonnen, ohne aber zu wissen, woher sie kommen.

Gegenüber diesem Ansatz etablierte Prof. Peters und sein Team einen Göttinger Alleingang 
 - The Goettingen Solo-Trip (die Seiten-Sammlung des Göttinger Vereins zur immunologischen Krebsabwehr  ist eine sehr gute Quelle zum Nachlesen):

Die Hypothese war, dass DCs Zellen der myeloiden Reihe (im Gegensatz zur lymphatischen Reihe, s.  ) sind, also wie andere Zellen dieser Reihe ähnlichen Differenzierungs-Prozessen unterworfen sind. Daraus folgt, dass sie aus Vorläuferzellen (Monozyten) dieser Reihe gewonnen werden können. Die Aufgabe bestand dann darin, die Signale zu identifizieren, die diese Differenzierung auslösten.
Dieser Forschungsansatz war der Versuch, eine Gleichung mit 2 Unbekannten zu lösen: a) der hypothetischen Abstammung aus der myeloischen Reihe und b) der Such nach den Signalen.
Im Ergebnis kamen 3 Antworten zustande:
1.    Die myeloide Reihe produziert nicht nur Granulozyten und Makrophagen, sodern auch myeloische dendritische Zellen.
2.    Die Grundsignale für die Differenzierung sind GM-CSF und IL-4 kombiniert.
3.    Es handelt sich um eine wirkliche Differenzierung und zeigte zum ersten mal die Plastizität der Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten der Monozyten.

Im Zeitablauf dieser Entdeckungen sind 2 Jahre besonders bedeutsam:
1987 konnte Peters die These aufstellen, dass DCs von Monozyten abstammen:1987, Peters et al., Veiled accessory cells deduced from monocytes 
5 Jahre später wurde auf einer Konferenz 1992, veröffentlicht 1993, von der Peters-Gruppe präsentiert, welche Zytokine es sind, die eine Differenzierung von DCs aus Monozyten ermöglichen.

Auf der commimmun-Seite heisst es dazu:




> Die herrschende Lehrmeinung, die bis 1994 aufrechterhalten wurde, besagte, daß dendritische Zellen aus dem Knochenmark stammen, aber keiner der bekannten Linien angehören. Obwohl der Nachweis der Herkunft aus Monozyten eindeutig eine "myeloide" Herkunft beweist, wurde dies nicht akzeptiert. Daher entschieden sich die Autoren, den Nachweis noch einmal direkt an Knochenmark-Zellen der Ratte zu führen. So konnten sie früher als die Konkurrenz die myeloide Herkunft der dendritischen Zellen auch direkt beweisen ("Myeloid = zur Linie der Monozyten, Makrophagen und Granulozyten gehörig).


Soweit erstmal,
Rudolf

----------


## Harald_1933

Rudolf hat in seiner für ihn typischen, erschöpfenden Art alles medizinisch Relevante, das uns vom AKFPK durch die beiden spätabends eintreffenden Gäste geboten wurde, schon hier eingestellt. Mir liegt aber ein anderer Aspekt, der sich durch diesen zumindest in einem Falle unerwarteten Besuch ergeben hat, auf dem Herzen resp. auf der Zunge. Es war dies die Fähigkeit, Begeisterung auszulösen, was die beiden Besucher auszeichnete. Man muß dabei gewesen sein, um miterlebt zu haben, wie buchstäblich wir alle an den Lippen der Redner mit offenen Augen und Ohren klebten, um alles Wissenswerte aufzunehmen. Es war ja in der Tat auch spannend, was uns da geboten wurde. Auch die menschliche Seite kam dabei nicht zu kurz. Es war weit nach Mitternacht, als Prof. Peters und Dr. Nesselhut immer noch unermüdlich die ständig auf sie einprasselnden Fragen mit unendlicher Geduld beantworteten. Die anwesenden Schwerbetroffenen mögen es wie Balsam empfunden haben, als sie erfahren durften, dass man ihnen doch noch überzeugend Linderung bei Ihren Metastasenproblemen in Aussicht stellte. Das waren keine leeren Versprechungen, sondern konkret beschriebene Möglichkeiten der Behandlung anhand vorgelegter MRT- oder Szintigrafie-Befunde. Man sah es den Betroffenen an, wie sich ihre Mienen beim Zuhören entspannten, und wir anderen Anwesenden durften das nachempfinden. So engagierte Mediziner, die hier in ihrer Freizeit noch Ihre Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen für Gottes Lohn einbringen, sind inzwischen auf dieser Welt rar geworden. Ich danke den Initiatoren dieses Treffs, dass wir Gelegenheit hatten, diese immens wichtigen Vorträge mit der anschließenden Fragestunde erleben zu dürfen.

*"Was man heute als Science Fiction beginnt, wird man morgen vielleicht als Reportage zu Ende schreiben müssen"
*(Norman Mailer)

----------


## poseidon

Zitat  "So engagierte Mediziner, die hier in ihrer Freizeit noch Ihre Kenntnisse  und Erfahrungen für Gottes Lohn einbringen, sind inzwischen auf dieser  Welt rar geworden." 
Da sich die privat zu zahlenden Kosten für eine der angesprochenen Therapien um 20000 Euro  belaufen war diese Veranstaltung aus meiner Sicht sicher eine interessante Informations - aber auch kostenfreie Werbeveranstaltung.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Beherrscher der Meere,

die von Dir bislang in Anspruch genommenen Therapien bzw. Medikamente und Untersuchungen haben auch schon üppig für Euro-Entnahmen gesorgt. Ansonsten fällt mir zu Deiner Feststellung einer kostenfreien Werbeveranstaltung in Anbetracht der Hilfsbedürftigen nur noch *dies* ein.

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> 
> Da sich die privat zu zahlenden Kosten für eine der angesprochenen Therapien um 20000 Euro  belaufen war diese Veranstaltung aus meiner Sicht sicher eine interessante Informations - aber auch kostenfreie Werbeveranstaltung.


Klar, wir dürfen nicht hereinfallen auf Werbetricks und bestimmt keine Heilungserwartungen einfach so Platz greifen lassen.
Aber 20.000 Euro sind 4 Monate Abiraterone 
und ob privat gezahlt werden muss oder nicht, das unterliegt einer Auseinandersetzung, in die wir uns auch verstärkt einschalten müssen, die sich niederschlägt in einer zunehmenden Zahl von Sozialgerichtsprozessen; nach Aussage von Dr. Nesselhut werden immer mehr dieser Prozesse gewonnen - im Sinne des Patienten, sodass die Kassen zahlen. 

Zum wiederholten Male: Es gibt eine erste Zulassung für eine Immuntherapie bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs, das Provenge/ Sipuleucel-T von Dendreon in den USA. Diese Zulassung hat die Situation auch und gerade für uns Patienten zum besseren hin geändert. Es liegt an uns, wieviel Druck wir zu erzeugen in der Lage sind, dass wir über kurz oder lang eine Immuntherapie als Regelleistung von den Kassen hier in D anerkannt bekommen.

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Harald. Die - in Anbetracht der Hilfsbedürftigen - sind diejenigen, die hier im Fortgeschrittenen-Stadium den Verlauf ihrer Krankheit schildern und um Hinweise bitten, was sie denn nun noch machen koennten. Oder die Toechter, die in Sorge und Angst um ihre Vaeter im Internet nach alternativen Behandlungsmoeglichkeiten Ausschau halten, weil der Vater schulmedizinisch austherapiert ist. Die Frage ist, wer denen hilft? Und die Antwort ist: Prof. Peters und Dr. Nesselhut gewiss nicht. Das alles, was RuStra so ausfuehrlich und begeistert schildert, ist nicht mehr als heisse Luft und kalter Kaffee, denn was soll ein Schwersterkrankter oder dessen gewiss gutmeinender Arzt denn mit Feststellungen wie " Die myeloide Reihe produziert nicht nur Granulozyten und Makrophagen, sodern auch myeloische dendritische Zellen" anfangen? Gar nichts! Solange das Immun-Projekt nicht zu klinisch relevanten Ergebnissen gefuehrt hat, sollten die damit befassten Forscher ihre kostbare Zeit doch besser im Labor verbringen, um mit dem Projekt voran zu kommen. Tun sie das nicht, dann kann man, wie Poseidon das richtig erkannt hat, auf Werbeabsicht schliessen, sei es, um direkt zahlungskraeftige Klientel zu gewinnen oder um Stimmung zu machen bei Patientenverbaenden oder deren Gruppierungen, damit diese politisch Druck ausueben fuer die Freigabe oeffentlicher Foerdergelder, so dass komfortabel weiter geforscht werden kann nach Dingen, die wissenschaftlich vielleicht interessant, aber praktisch wahrscheinlich nutzlos sind.

Wie Du in Deinen 10 Punkten es Leuten wie mich empfiehlst, bleibe ich solchen Veranstaltungen ja auch fern, reagiere hier nur, weil ich mich als "notorischer Miesmacher" angesprochen fuehle.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## meni.li.

Lieber Reinardo, Poseidon, liebe Forumsteilnehmer,
möchte meine persönlichen Eindrücke von diesem Abend wiedergeben

Aus meiner Sicht haben die Redner zwar Ihre Herangehensweise als die vielleicht "Beste" versucht zu verkaufen, aber auch gezeigt daß zum Einen viele Erfolge aus Versuchen und Glück bestehen, zum Andern diese Behandlungen oft wiederholt werden müssen und wenn der Krebs sich "drauf einstellt" wirkungslos werden.
Menschlich fand ich beide, weil Sie nicht nur Ihr Programm runterspulten sondern auch über Ihre Unzulänglichkeiten und Machtloßigkeiten gegenüber den Krebs offen sprachen, alle Fragen offen und angagiert behandelten...................bis Mitternacht .
Das Therapien die nicht heilen, den Krebs nur zeitlich mehr oder weniger "aufhalten" 
trifft ja auch auf alles andere "Bekannte" zu.
Dendritische Zelllen, GM CSF , Provenge, sind doch alle Imunsystem fördernd und zeitlich begrenzt wirksam.....bis jetzt.

Unterstützend in Kombination mit anderen Therapien könnt ich mir da schon einen synergischen Effekt vorstellen. 
Könnte mir sogar vorstellen, und daß wäre für mich ganz entscheidend , daß sich Prof. Peters und Dr. Nesselhut auf solche "Kombinationen" einlassen. 
Pschtttttttt.............nicht weitersagen.......

Auf jeden Fall eine Therapie in einer Reihe von Optionen für einen Zeitgewinn. Und als Kassenpatient mit einigem Papierkrieg erreichbar.


Einen schönen Weihnachtsabend

Gruß klausi

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Reinardo,




> Die Frage ist, wer denen hilft? Und die Antwort ist: Prof. Peters und Dr. Nesselhut gewiss nicht. Das alles, was RuStra so ausfuehrlich und begeistert schildert, ist nicht mehr als heisse Luft und kalter Kaffee, denn was soll ein Schwersterkrankter oder dessen gewiss gutmeinender Arzt denn mit Feststellungen wie " Die myeloide Reihe produziert nicht nur Granulozyten und Makrophagen, sodern auch myeloische dendritische Zellen" anfangen? Gar nichts!


Das klingt ein wenig destruktiv und heiße Luft und kalter Kaffe ist es auch nicht, sondern ein Heilversuch, der z.Z. leider erst an letzter Stelle angewendet werden kann.

Schade ist, dass Herr Dr. Neßelhut und Co. es immer noch nicht geschafft haben, ähnlich wie Dr. Leibowitz eine Patientendokumentation seiner doch massenhaft durchgeführten Behandlungen zu präsentieren.
Insofern können auch die besten Vorträge von Dr. Neßelhut und Prof. Peters das "Geschmäckle", dass Du zum Ausdruck bringst, nicht verhindern.
Trotzdessen sind die Vorträge - die auch ich in Witzenhausen gehört habe - interessant weil sie eine Entwicklung widerspiegeln, die immer weiter voranschreitet. 
Wenn man sieht, wie lange es gedauert hat bis endlich nachgewiesen wurde, dass sich die Dendritischen Zellen aus den Monozythen differenzieren, dann könnte man daraus vielleicht die Dauer der Entwicklung einer erfolgreichen Immuntherapie mit Dendritischen Zellen ableiten. 
Da heute aber jede bessere Universitätsklinik  auf dem Feld der Immunologie forscht, hoffe ich auch hier auf einen Quantensprung.

Ein großes Problem bei der Behandlung mit Dendritischen Zellen durch Dr. Neßelhut liegt darin, dass die Betroffen eben meistens erst im austherapierten Stadium zu ihm gehen und man auch die Krankenkassen auch erst dann zur Kostenübernahme zwingen kann, wenn die Therapie praktisch als letzter Heilversuch angewendet wird.

MalteR

----------


## RuStra

> ... 
> 
> Prof. Peters hielt eine tolle "Peters-Steinman-Lecture", die anlässlich der kürzlichen Nobelpreis-Verleihung höchst aktuell war.
> Es war eine spannende Einführung in Jahrzehnte Immunforschung, vor allem zur Abteilung Monozyten/ Dendritische Zellen. Ich war ziemlich baff, stand da doch ein Zeitzeuge und Haupt-Promotor der für uns kriegsentscheidend wichtigen Immunforschung vor uns und zeichnete die Stationen seit der Entdeckung der Dendriten nach. 
> Der diesjährige Medizin-Nobelpreis ging ja vor kurzem an 3 Immunologen, einer davon war Ralph Steinman, dem der Preis posthum verliehen wurde, denn er war 3 Tage vor der Verleihung an seiner Pankreas-Ca-Erkrankung verstorben.
> 
> Ralph Steinman hat die Dendritische Zelle (DC) als erster beschrieben (1973) und in der Folge war die Frage, woher diese neu entdeckte Zellform kommt. Und in diese Frage schaltete sich in den 80ern Hinrich Peters ein und wurde, da er eine andere Meinung als Ralph Steinman vertrat, zu seinem wissenschaftlichen counterpart (Ralph war nicht mein Freund). Steinman lehnte die These, dass die DCs von Monozyten abstamme, ab, was aber durch Peters und sein Team nachgewiesen wurde, später auch durch Darlegung der Zytokine, die die Differenzierung von Monozyten zu DCs oder eben zu Makrophagen triggern.


In der September-Ausgabe von Spektrum der Wissenschaft 
gibts einen kostenfrei runterladbaren Artikel über Nobelpreisträger  Ralph Steinman, 
wie er im "Selbstversuch" sich der dendritischen Zelltherapie bedient hat. 

Allerdings kein Wort zu Peters.

----------

